# Weber: A Baker's Dozen, heartbreak, and a question



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, after reading about all the fun you guys have been having on the Weber, and the stories and pictures of some hogs that I have seen, I took the fly rod out for a day of fishing. Being from Ogden, I fish the Weber quite often, but haven't fished it in quite a few months. I decided I would fish a stretch that I had never fished. I settled for the Morgan area of the river. I pulled off the road and waded into the river and had to trudge downriver quite a bit before I found water deep enough to hold fish. 

Immediately, I got into some fish with them taking my #14 flashback pheasant tail. I was using a 2X tippet instead of my normal 5X in hopes of having a hog on the line at some point. And boy, I wasn't disappointed! In about 20 minutes, I had managed to land about 6 fish, with 4 going between 17-20 inches. I thought wow, pretty nice average here! Then it happened. I tossed my fly right against an undercut bank that had trees shading it. It was pure luck I didn't get caught up in this tree and I remember thinking to myself, "Nice Cast". 

That thought was quickly replaced by "Holy S#!$" as the biggest trout I have ever hooked into on my flyrod snatched my fly and went soaring out of the water as I set the hook. This monster took me into my backing as I ran down river trying to keep up with it. Finally he starts to tire out and I begin to get some of my line back. I get this trout close enough and realize that this thing is a hog! He was at least 26-30 inches, and I'm not exaggerating! 

Armed with my 20" measure net, I somehow think, I'll just scoop him up in the net, no problem. I reach my net down and try to get this thing to fit in there. Yea right! He gets a feel of that net under him and it's off to the races again, back into my backing. After a bit shorter of a fight, he come back close again, and this time, I decide I'm going to pick up up instead of trying the net again.

Holding the rod under my arm, line still tight, I bend over and grab this huge fish with both hands. Now guys, big fish get big for a reason. They are smarter than we give them credit for! As I grab the fish, He squirts backwards out of my grip, and with me trying to hold him tight, my hands pull the fly right out of his lip, and he swam slowly off, having won the battle. Talk about heartache! I wasn't going to keep him, I just wanted to hold that fish and bask in the glory for a few seconds. 

Even though I didn't get to hold him, I was able to take some satisfaction in knowing that I did hook him, I did fight him twice into my backing, and did atleast get to look at him. Morale to the story is, yes, there are big fish in the Weber, I have seen them with my own eyes. If you can get past the 10-1 ratio of whitefish to trout, the opportunity for a great fish is there. This brings me to my question: What is the best way to land a big trout that wont fit in your net? I mean, what's the best technique to get him out of the water for a quick picture then back in? Apparently mine was far from the best idea!

After I wiped my tears, there was still good fishing to be had. I ended up with a bakers dozen (13) in about 3 hours and lost a few more. Now is a great time to go get that hog, just put him back after you savior your victory so we can catch him too! Thanks for listening!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Great story! Everyone should get out and get a crack at the giant browns the Weber pumps out in November. Its too bad words out.  :wink: Years ago I had it to myself!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I love that story, and what a fish. Congrats.

As far as your question - if they are clearly not going to fit in the net I drag them up into really shallow water with their nose pointed toward the bank until you get its back out of the water. You can even grab the jaw like you would a bass just be careful not to beat up the gills and you probably don't want to lift it one handed by the jaw, but it makes a decent handle.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, great story. Glad you got into that bruiser. Thanks for sharing. As for good techniques, I remember reading another story of a large brown where the guy yelled out for help! :lol: (the recent Montana fishing thread)-maybe if someone was around they would want to help out with a big fish like that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet report.

That's terrible that you lost the monster before you could really hold it. In the event of something like that, I believe I'd just sacrifice my fingers the grab it by the gaping maw. :lol: 

That's gotta be tough to bring a hog like that in on a river. There's so many variables working toward the fish's advantage that you're a lucky guy to even touch it.

Nice job.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's awesome you hooked a nice fish, great story. Too bad about it slipping away before you got to hold it or some pics.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Great story Cane, thanks!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Excellent story with a great day or rather "few" hours of fish'n you have for memories. Yep I'll agree with you fish get big for several reasons. Glad you shared this story with us of your day/few hours on the Weber. I know it will be one you won't soon forget. Now isn't that the real reason we all love fish'n...it's the "memories". :wink: :wink:


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip! Those trout don't get that big by fighting like the French. lol


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, good on ya Bud. Hate to admit it but I'm glad she/he got away. Now I can look for her.  You were planning on releasing her anyways, right? Isn't the Weeb. great? I'm assuming she was a rainbow with all the jumping and stuff. Still could have been a brown. Wouldn't it have been wonderful for ya to document your memories with a Pic.? Maybe next time huh? I'm planning on Combo #4 nest week. :wink:


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

weber is quite the river... scouted some place by the police station in riverdale. has anyone walked that piece of river? i did a little today and found some great holes but didnt see any fish. there has got to be some in there. anyway the park behind the police station is quite nice lots of cars and people but only 1 fisherman. anyone fished this lately?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sucks about the loss cane, but at least you got to touch him! if only for a moment. But it sounds like you had quite the day, good on ya.

Flydaddy, I have fished that area a few times this year and last with mixed results. Most the people that park there play frisbee golf. Theres some pigs in that area too, havent caught any yet but I've seen em.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, awesome report dude. I found myself mentally cheering for you as I was reading it. :lol: Awesome job hooking that monster. Sorry to hear it got loose though before you really had "possession" of it. I know that really would have put me in a dull mood. 

Good to hear you still caught quite a few nice ones though. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice work! It sounds like a great day, even with the big one shaking off a bit before you had planned. 

As for your question, I have successfully landed several big fish without a net in a manner similar to what ScottRN said with one small modification. I play the fish into a shallow sand bar where mobility is reduced, as described by ScottRN, with the nose pointed toward the shore, then (keeping the line taut) I circle out into the water and approach the fish from the deeper water. In an effort to get away from you, it will often flop itself right ashore or in water too shallow to swin in and you have him. Approaching from the shore tends to cause the fish to turn around and that can prolong the fight if it can get deep enough. It sounds silly, but it has worked for me a few times.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had that moment on a the river to where you felt saw and almost landed the nicest fish of the season. It happened to me last year and it is true big fish are big for a reason. I remember sitting on the bank for 20 min upset that I lost the fish but gratefull for the opportunity and hopefully I know better how to handle it next time! Tight lines! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I escape to the Weber on lunch every now and then. I guess I should take the fly rod along and see what happens!


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys! I'm heading out tomorrow again, this time with a friend and hopefully I can get big brown Burtha to the net this time!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Good luck. I had a decent hooked with a #20 and light tippet. It came off being delicate with it. I came back to that area and hooked the same fish (at least it looked the same from the markings and size) about 15 minutes later.

So I feel you'll get it to the net this time. Take a camera. :wink:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time I had the same thing happen to me about ten years ago in about the same area I didnt have a net with me though you will remember that fish forever I sure have. 8)


----------



## Hone (Sep 19, 2008)

Great post! Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story!

For everyone that fishes this time of year,
please remember to watch out for the spawning beds.

The Weber is a treasure to fish in the late fall and early winter.
It will stay that way for many years to come if we all respect it.

Grandpa D


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Great story!
> The Weber is a treasure to fish in the late fall and early winter.
> It will stay that way for many years to come if we all respect it.
> 
> Grandpa D


That's for sure Grandpa! I had some redemption yesterday and will post my story and pics tomorrow. No time tonight!


----------

